# Spitting flames



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

They have a real bloody nerve..

Â£56 to change two sets of fob batteries this lunch time.

Â£6.30 plus vat batteries
Â£47.30 plus vat half hour labour

Bastards

I watched him do it (he didnt see me) 3 minutes work. :evil:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

:?

I changed the battery on my keyfob myself.

Rogue


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Thats outrageous,

Wouldn't be happy myself at that - surely having a laugh aren't they? ? ?

Isn't this something that you can do yourself then?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rang them yesterday, they said they have to reprogramme the keys :?

Took it in the guy pointed to parts dept and said"Get the batteries and bring em back ere."

Storeman said "We aint got nun"

Then service reception told me " Shud have said the car was booked in, that your not an off the street walk in ."

"We cant do it until after the workshop as its dinner"

I waited 45 minutes and was treated like shit.

Thanks Audi fukwits.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> :?
> 
> I changed the battery on my keyfob myself.
> 
> Rogue


Ditto...it is so easy.

TTotal...always get a quote from them. Why do you think that people call them stealers? :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John - which stealer (although both local ones are now - I believe- Harwoods.

Others: Which battery is required?

Bloody ripped off :evil:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

www.southampton.audi.co.uk

Yes a division of Harwoods ...

I have just sent them a little note , copied to Audi UK


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

I also changed the batteries on all my other Audi fobs (not sure that the TT is any different :? )

TTotal, I can't believe their cheek at Â£56  ..... I'm glad you sent Audi a complaint... this sort of behaviour gives all dealers a bad name. After spending Â£30k on a car this service should have been free.

I always buy a stock from The Small Battery Company - fast delivery and cheap.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry - I had to pull my keyfob apart just to prove to myself this worked.

1. Screwdriver into notch in keyfob and twist gently to part the two sections of the keyfob.

2. Transmitter unit then parts into two (watch as battery falls out into your tea!)

3. Batteries are CR2032 (Â£1.50 from above link)

4. Replaced everything and car opened and locked as normal.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers guys, guess I wasted my time as they sure as hell will not reply.

Anyhow, next time I will be prepared hiTTchy, cheers

John


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It is a DIY job, but just be sure to replace in one swift movement as their is a time limit between removing battery & replacing battery.

If you exceed this limit (think its 30mins or 1hour), then the car & all fobs will need re-coding which requires a fax to Audi in Germany, then a reply with new code, then a re-programme which again has a time limit.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

TTotal said:


> They have a real bloody nerve..
> 
> Â£56 to change two sets of fob batteries this lunch time.
> 
> ...


Haven't you got two/three sets of keys

I think i've got two or maybe three so if one stopped working i think i'd just put that set away and start using the other once i got home.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My new unused spare set was in my house, this hadnt been used for a year (since it was renewed then again after a year without use)

So that was flat too.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

hiTTchy said:


> I also changed the batteries on all my other Audi fobs (not sure that the TT is any different :? )
> 
> TTotal, I can't believe their cheek at Â£56  ..... I'm glad you sent Audi a complaint... this sort of behaviour gives all dealers a bad name. After spending Â£30k on a car this service should have been free.
> 
> I always buy a stock from The Small Battery Company - fast delivery and cheap.


They are different between TTs as I found out. So watch out. Jazzedout, open his and told me what he had. I went and bought the same batteries and when I opened mine BIG surprise. They changed the plastic and has different battery between my 02 car and his that is a bit older than mine. So watch out.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> hiTTchy said:
> 
> 
> > I also changed the batteries on all my other Audi fobs (not sure that the TT is any different :? )
> ...


 Followed the link and ordered a slack handful of batteries, got them through the post a couple of days later, opened the pack and I'm now the proud owner of 6 very large batteries that don't fit my fob..................anybody want them??


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC the only time the key should need reprogramming is when it is brand new unit or on occasion if the battery has been dead for a long time :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guess who sells 'em ?

Tescos as well, Â£1.68 , less than a mile from the Audi dealer that sells them (installed ) for Â£56 :evil:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Audi charged me Â£4.95 for a side light bulb, which I changed myself. If you get stuck for a bulb, don't go to Halfords. The one which they claim fits a TT wouldn't look out of place in a lighthouse........f3ckin' Halfords.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

There are 2 types of Keyfob that I know of - the 2001 and earlier ( I think ) take two batteries, CR1620. The later ones use a single 2032. I usually buy a small stock in from www.batteryforce.co.uk. The 1620s are usually 1.20 - 1.30 each rather than the 3.50 each the dealer charged me for the same Panasonic battery.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Rob , just drop into any Tescos now I see as well


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got 6 of the CR2032 if anybody wants them, free of charge of course. I'm not gonna lose any sleep over Â£6.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Please send them to me 2 weeks ago , thanks


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Ditto Â£5.50 DIY jOB !!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Please send them to me 2 weeks ago , thanks


I've only just started on the modding thing, wheels, chip, new exhaust then maybe I'll consider a Flux Capacitor, any old DeLoreans for sale??? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Class ! :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Please send them to me 2 weeks ago , thanks
> ...


Do a check on the search facility - I think we were all talking about Delorean's for sale a little while ago. Turned into an 80's film appreciation society if I remember rightly. Personally I would love one.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I had my batteries changed, also by soton audi, and it cost Â£17. The car was 3 months old and both keyfobs stopped working. They told me batteries weren't covered under warranty. Same thing happened again a few months later and they replaced them for free. They also made out they were doing me a huge favour by not charging me. Since then I've had the car in at least 4 more times with the same problem. One of the fobs has been replaced. 
It doesn't take a rocket scientist to work out that the problem's not quite as simple as that. They fobs still fuck up occasionally.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Phil,

Are you happy to let me quote you on this ?
If so tell me who you spke with please?

BTW I have had no response from Soton Audi, nor from Audi UK MD Kevin Rose.

I have now written to Audi Driver magazine , and will be interviewed by them at the Torquay Event next month , the editor Paul Harris will be there and others from Audi UK.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Con artists swindling poor pensioners out of their life savings... :? :-*


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I went into the local Volkswagen dealers. IIRC, it cost about Â£2. He fitted it for free in a minute in front of me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> Con artists swindling poor pensioners out of their life savings... :? :-*


Bloody true mate :? Have only got 15 years to go - every penny counts .


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah no worries John. 
Also, the last time it was in, I asked them to fix the squeaking clutch pedal. They replaced the clutch master cylinder, but didn't fix the squeak. 
Useless.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

phil said:


> Yeah no worries John. I was tempted to chip the car last year but decided against because of the ongoing problem with the keys. If they'd noticed they'd have just turned round and blamed it on the chip.
> Also, the last time it was in, I asked them to fix the squeaking clutch pedal. They replaced the clutch master cylinder, but didn't fix the squeak.
> Useless.


I had a squeaky pedal in my old Fiesta, the guy at Ford said it was probably a mouse........................tosser!!! :x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah no worries John. I was tempted to chip the car last year but decided against because of the ongoing problem with the keys. If they'd noticed they'd have just turned round and blamed it on the chip.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Did you ask him to go and catch it then? :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


Not exactly, the car was in there place a couple of days to try and find the problem. When I got it back, the pedal was still squeaking and it'd also developed a weird mewling noise behind the passenger airbag and weird scratch marks on the door pillar.  :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Con artists swindling poor pensioners out of their life savings... :? :-*
> ...


Are you sure John?

You've not only been swindled in the battery department but also the facial depreciation dept' too!! :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

they sure know how to charge!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


That's weird my post joined yours


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought maybe you pre-empted what I was going to say.......spooky or, more likely I'm becoming a bit predictable :lol: 
Shark v Dolphin, which one wins??? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

To finish off this thread, had a call at last from [email protected] he is the asst to the MD Kevin Rose. They are sending me a credit for the Â£48 labour charge .

Phew 2 weeks it took to get contact ! But thanks Jeremy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:x

Dont say it............... :evil:

Nearly another 2 weeks goes by and still no refund..........

What the fukc can I do next


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At last a letter....

They sent to my old address bless them :roll:

Off to spend the cash now on new bits 8)


----------

